# Grumpy Hedghogs!



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

There are many HHC folks who seem to own very sociable, loving and affectionate hedgehogs. There is talk of receiving kisses, observing hedgies 'begging' to be picked up and doing everything short of helping little old ladies across the street. :roll: (Personally, I think these reports are all lies - made up stories designed to make the rest of use feel incompetent and unloved and unappreciated by our hedgies.) But, for the sake of arguement, let us assume these are accurate reports and there really ARE owners who have somehow created these loving little creatures that never huff or bite or roll into a tight ball of quills, uncurling only to try to attack the very hand that feeds them with their forehead quills cuz they are the sharpest and most accurate. Let's assume these hedgies and owners exist. :roll: 

The rest of us? Not so much. OUR hedgies are grumpy. If the 'ask' to be let out, it's only a ploy to get us to move our hands closer. They regularly lull us into a false sense of security by licking our finger, then...CHOMP!! Sure, they will eventually do what we want if the payoff is big enough...we're talking a LOT of mealies here! The only pics we get of our guys resemble spiky mis-colored tennis balls cuz they don't pose for us. And even this is accomplished only after hours of sitting stock still and bleeding.

If any of this sounds familiar...this thread is for you! Please post your grumpiest hedgehog story. We can read and lament together. Let those 'perfect' owners continue to rejoice in their perfect little hedgies...we will find solace in knowing there HAS to be more of us...it's just not natural for hedgies to be THAT nice.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank god, another like me! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG, I laughed through your entire post.  

Charlies not an incredibly grumpy hedgie, but he def. has a limit to his tolerance of my interference in his daily life ^_^

Play time is tolerated, and when it's time to go back I get huffed at ALOT. He'll spike up just enough to stick me and jump/pop while huffing to get his point across, and at some points he'll keep his quills flat but every breath, every movement, even batting my eyelashes or talking gets a pronounced huff.

And forget bath time! I think he only likes me afterward because he's thankful to be out of the tub. Then I tick him off all over again with a nail trimming.

Lucky for me he is easily bribed with gifts of mealies and baby food!

~Katie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Our all time worst was Daisy #1. I use #1 as I've had rescues that were named Daisy as well.

Daisy was a wonderful baby. My daughter worked at a petstore and Daisy came into the store. This was after I had started breeding and Jess raved about this baby she wanted. I asked her why buy one when she could have one of my babies. She wanted Daisy and it was her money, her hedgehog so the decision was hers. I admit, Daisy was a doll. She was a perfect personality and super friendly and outgoing. 

Then she quilled and she turned into the hedgehog from &^%% and stayed that way the rest of her life. Handling her bare handed was impossible and she would bite hold on and curl up with our finger in her mouth that was buried in a quilly ball. Picking her up in her hedgie bag and she would be actively biting the bag where our fingers were. 

When changing her food and water or opening her cage for any reason and she would charge. For years the only time we saw her face was when she had her mouth open to bite. We tried and tried to help her but no luck and I think our attempts just made her worse. 

She mellowed a bit in her old age. She quit charging at us to bite but still huffed and carried on like crazy. 

One morning we found massive amounts of blood in her cage and a lethargic Daisy. We rushed her to the vet and she had a marble sized tumour in her uterus so we helped her cross. She had never bled prior to this and we hadn't seen her tummy in years, much less felt it so we had no clue anything was wrong.


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

MissC, i must say i love your post. They are always over the top with humor. Good job. Who needs your grumpy Scarf when you got us?


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

ahaha my pepper runs to the door of his cage at night when i walk into the room but on the other hand my oscar is always pissed at me for some reason


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

leosowner...you may have a point there...but Snarf IS deceptively cute when I can't see a close up of his teeth and his forhead quills are relaxed so you can see he has eyes and ears and he's not curled into a tight, spiky ball and the huffing has softened to hissing and he's not lunging at my hand cuz I dare to provide a mealie. 

tonykunz...we only want to hear about Oscar...Pepper obviously has issues.


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

> tonykunz...we only want to hear about Oscar...Pepper obviously has issues.


HAHA! MissC you got problems :mrgreen:


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

pepper dose not i hand rased him from 4 weeks in age he is now 5mo thats my baby lol


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, then we have dear Hester, who shall be celebrating her 1st birthday here soon. I think most people know her joyful, playful and loving nature. Never lays her quills down, balls up tight when picked up and comes out after a minute. You touch her, she hisses. I speak, she hisses. I get within 5 feet of the cage when she's up, she hisses. I go to trim her nails in the hedgehog tub, she lies down with her feet tucked in, and hisses. I move her house for cleaning, she hisses. Such a lovely girl she is. But I'm always glad I ended up with her, because I know many would be 'turned' off at having such a girl, and she would have probably been rehomed multiple times. But the one thing I can say is she has never bitten me (yet), or even attempted to bite. Those times I do force her out of the cage, she will at times nibble on my fingers (or even my beard), I'm always waiting, but usually she just nibbles and anoints.

I won't put Loki in here, he's grumpy when I wake him up, like biting his fleece bedding and wrestles with it mad, but once out he calms down, he's fine, quills down, a huff here and there.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Phew! I was starting to think that we were the only ones dealing with a grump.
Ralph was fine....then he quilled and he became mostly huffy in that - how dare you wake me and STOP. TOUCHING. ME!!!!! kind of a way...
However, the joke is on Ralph, now that he's being syringe fed, we have the "hedgie-headlock" position down, he is being man-handled way more than i'm sure he thought possible and he is becoming somewhat more amenable shall we say.....far less huffing and wriggling involved....
i wonder what he'll be like when we don't have to do that anymore....


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

puffers315...this thread wouldn't be complete without you and your darling...I agree with what you said about being glad she's with you cuz you appreciate her and look how many other people would!!! If you ever need a sitter - there will be a lot ofexperienced people to choose from. :lol: verrrry experienced. I love how you say "Goodnight, Hester" and she hisses in response. Perfect.

RalphsMum...I laugh every time you post about Ralph's syringe feeding...I love the "hedgie headlock"....I think you should keep doing it just for fun so you both stay on top of it. :lol:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG, I thought it was just me. I've been told that she is still young and getting used to me. I have had her 4wks and she is 10wks old. She hisses and balls up when I pick her up, go near her cage, when I walk in the room, or just about do anything anywhere near her. I love her. She is really very cute. She will eventually calm down when she is laying on my lap during our "bonding" time but anytime I move she huffs. The breeder told me that if she doesn't settle down by the time she is 12-14wks I can trade her. How can I do that?!?!?!? I've already become attached. She absolutley loves her mealies and boy does she go after them. I just wish (as I'm most all of you do) that she would be just like the loving, purring, sweet little hedgies that others talk about but I beilieve we were chosen for these little ones. I will say that if it weren't for this forum I would be LOST. My Hazel was given to me as a birthday gift so I didn't get to do the research that I should of but I am getting all my questions answered here. THANK YOU!!! I'm really hoping that once we are totally set up, I just purchased some fleece liners, a hedgie hat and a snuggle bag for her, that we will be much more relaxed . So enough of my rambling. I love Hazel no matter if she is a hissy, huffy ball of quills or if she comes around and settle down. Again, Thank you to all of you for your advice and humor!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Very nice thread! Cracked me up.
Sounds like Snarf is on his way to legendary status.
I love hearing about OTHER PEOPLE'S grumpy hedgies! :lol:


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

MissC,

:lol: 

I always giggle at your posts, and any time I come on HHC, I make sure to read about Snarf and your attempts at "Snuggle-fying" him. The stories about the grumps are my favorite things to read.
I joined HHC for the hedge-ucation, I don't have a hedgie (yet).....and I'm not sure I ever will have one; but the insights into their behaviors and idiosyncracies is invaluable. I'm sure the Less-Than-Cuddly behavior descriptions will be helpful to many a human companion/slave.

I thought my cats were weird/picky/standoffish/prickly/moody/messy/smelly/territorial/nocturnal.....I now know how good I have it.

Thanks for this great thread!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Rum is without a doubt the grumpiest hedgie I have ever met (well with the exception of the hedgie I got from a petstore in high school, and Rum's brother that the breeder kept for potential stock).

Anyhoo, we were warned he was a little on the grumpy side, but he just took right to my husband so we figured it wouldn't be a big deal. The first few days at home he was great, and then he and Gin started quilling and Rum just never seemed to stop lol His grumpiness from quilling hasn't gone away. We did everything to make his quilling go smoother: oatmeal bath, flax seed oil in his food, humidifier etc. but he just hasn't warmed back up to us.

The only time he's friendly as can be is when water is involved. He loves walking around water and chirps happily--it's also the only way we can get his nails trimmed, which sometimes end up being a daily job as he won't let me do all paws or nails at the same time. 

He sleeps with used t-shirts and comes out daily for cuddle time...he doesn't need to give us kisses or even want to hang out with us, we'll just be happy for him to be less pissed off about it lol


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

ugh, I completely understand.. Paprika is such a princess, I've had her since September and I got her when she was only 6 weeks old, so I thought by now she'd be this friendly lovable animal.. and in some ways she is, mostly with other people.. I think she does it to spite me, but whenever I am at the vet or a friend comes to visit and I let them handle her she's always pretty social.. she walks around on them and tries to burrow into their elbows.. but mostly when I'm holding her she's peaking out from under her forehead quills at me.. when I wake her up she hisses and goes into a ball immediately.. after about a minute to two she unballs but stays fully quilled and hisses when my hand gets close.. but I always pick her up (I never back down from her) and she stays fully quilled in my hand until I put her in the sink for a foot bath or let her scramble into her hedgiebag laying on my bed.. She has NEVER bitten me, thank goodness, but she does lunge while hissing sometimes.. 
I had this brilliant idea I would condition her so that when she hisses and lunges at me she would get a small bop on the nose, like you would do with a growling dog, unfortunately the more I bopped her on the nose for hissing the more pissed off she would get until it had escalated into full scale popping and balling up in anger.. so I called her a princess and put her in her hedgiebag and set her on the other end of my bed to calm down, and when my boyfriend came into the room he was like, why is Paprika over there? and I was like, because we're fighting right now and we need some space... and he laughed, but I was being serious... 
another time she got on my nerves was when I made myself some plain cooked chicken for dinner and put the leftovers in the fridge, then later that night offered her a piece of cooled chicken and she absolutely refused to eat it and I KNOW it's because it wasn't fresh/warm out of the oven like it normally is when I give it to her.. that's the only treat I've offered her that she will eat, everything else she turns her nose up.. she also has no interest in any of the toys I have bought for her... she truely is a princess.. 
haha, I do love her though, it's just that after spending time with other people's dogs and cats I get a pang of jealously deep down in my heart that I have an animal that really shows no affection or pleasure in being in my company at all and yet I still have to feed it and take care of it and pay big vet bills while living on a student budget... we do have our moments though, when she's sleeping on my lap in her hedgiebag in a cute position, or on her 'good nights' when she lets me pet her face and ears without hissing, those are good times.. my next pet will be more affectionate though or so help me I'll be plunged into depression over it! ;P


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Can I join the club?

Nara is sometimes sweet but mostly HUFF, HUFF, HUFF. 

She HATES if you go anywhere near her face, nose and ears, but lets me pet her back. 

Sometimes when I go in to clean her wheel and tidy her cage I always talk to her, she will huff at me for just talking to her while she's trying to sleep. At least I know she's still alive!

But I treasure the moments when she does fall asleep on me and she looks so cute and peaceful and makes little purring sounds.

I wouldn't change a thing about her, either.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

suwanee said:


> I thought my cats were weird/picky/standoffish/prickly/moody/messy/smelly/territorial/nocturnal.....I now know how good I have it.


You're certainly well-versed in hedgie ownership! :lol:

The comments are awesome! The best part - and I knew this would be so - everyone loves their grumpy hedgies and appreciates them, not in spite of their nasty little personalities but BECAUSE of their nasty little personalities.

See what THEY are missing by having affectionate, loving and never balled up perfect hedgies?


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

MissC said:


> suwanee said:
> 
> 
> > I thought my cats were weird/picky/standoffish/prickly/moody/messy/smelly/territorial/nocturnal.....I now know how good I have it.
> ...


 

yup. If it makes you feel any better, the feline nails aren't any easier to clip, either. And the animal is bigger, stronger, fast, and sharp... at least I hope Snarf has never left a three inch gash in your hand! 
Do hedgies ever bite or scratch enough to draw blood? Smaller is definitely better when it comes to the pointy end of the critter.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

suwanee said:


> Do hedgies ever bite or scratch enough to draw blood? Smaller is definitely better when it comes to the pointy end of the critter.


They sure do! Norman loves to try and burrow in my shirt while he's sitting on me. Last night he clawed at it enough to cut into my flesh (but not through the shirt - apparently his nails got between everything). To add insult to injury, he then rolled on to his side and stuck his quills in there, then shuffled around and back and forth to try and get comfortable... all the time digging those quills in. That spot is still sore and red. Well, at least HE was happy. :lol:


----------



## precious5525 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have three hedgehogs my first one PrickaLee is just like you posted about and her nick name is the grump... but my other two are as sweet as can be... Will actually walk into my hand when I wake them up and they love to cuddle. I have yet to see them go into a ball or prick me. I suppose it just depends on the hedgehog's personality but I will say my first one was a grump from day one. She just lives her life to wheel and sleep.


----------



## dina (Dec 20, 2010)

When I have discovered hedgehogs,I had very different presumption,expectations,
then I discovered this forum and personality and behaviour.  
Then I realised that I was completely wrong,that it is possible that I could never cuddle or something what I can do with other pets.but I did not gave up.
so,now I have a hedgie,that I can pick up without t-shirt or something,and it takes time to unball.He hisses when I walk to him,when I pick him up...But,he does not bite :shock:  
I love him no matter what,he is my little poop factory  

When people hear that I have hedgie(here it is very rare),they ask that why I have him,that I can not do anything with him,but I only smile on that,then they see that I am happy so they shut up :twisted: 
I had a bunny,and although he was with fur,he did not want to cuddle and come and I did not force him.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you think females are more grumpy than the males?

I love my little girl and her little grumpy face is adoable, but my next hedgie will be a boy - in my pink and naive fantasy world the boys are more cuddly


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Julie Stuhr said:


> in my pink and naive fantasy world the boys are more cuddly


um... :? ...Julie? You know I started this thread and Snarf is definitely a boy (and shows me the proof at least once a week :shock: )...right? I don't want to rain on your pink planet...but I wouldn't get my hopes up, k?


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

MissC said:


> Julie Stuhr said:
> 
> 
> > in my pink and naive fantasy world the boys are more cuddly
> ...


Yeah, I know .. but .. don't ruin my fantasy/plan to convince my boyfriend that hedgie boys are easier :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Julie Stuhr said:


> Yeah, I know .. but .. don't ruin my fantasy/plan to convince my boyfriend that hedgie boys are easier :lol:


aaaahhhhh....I see....as long as you don't tell my BF that I have been stealing his camo pants, t-shirts, socks :shock: (who has camo socks???) and favorite blankie to make stuff for Snarf. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll keep any secret you want as long as you don't tell my BF that Emma pooped in his hat (as well as mine)  .

I love how hedgie hissy-ness is perfect for telling you that they're okay.
Step 1: Stick hand in pigloo
Step 2: Wait for the huff
Step 3: If there is no huff, lift pigloo
Step 4: Wait for the huff


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

At my place:

Step 1: "Snarf"
Step 2: Wait
Step 3: "Snaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrffffffffffff"
Step 4: Wait
Step 5: "SSSSSSSNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFF"
Step 6: "HUFF HUFF HUUUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFFF"


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:
 

> At my place:
> 
> Step 1: "Snarf"
> Step 2: Wait
> ...


 :shock: deep sleeper
I think my scent is enough to wake Emma.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> :shock: deep sleeper
> I think my scent is enough to wake Emma.


Yup...he sleeps HARD. I can pick him up, carry him across the room and put him down again without waking. I'm sure I'm going to have to send him for counselling cuz he falls asleep in his cage and wakes up in a variety of places. :lol:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

If he wakes up back in his pigloo maybe he'll think it was all just a dream. 

Emma takes a bit to wake up. I use these precious seconds to get a few pets in before she has a chance to wake her quills of stabbing.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Ralph loves sleeping so much he tried to drag the entire contents of his cage under his blankie with him at the weekend...including his wheel....valiant effort I must say. Maybe he's up for some sleep-wheeling..... He did manage to get his food bowl in bed with him though...

Oh! and now he's getting better we now have all our huffing strength back again.
I was rather hoping that we'd have a Ralph, who on some level appreciated all our efforts to help him get well again..and be as sweet and amenable as he was when he had no strength to be anything else......
Yeah....no.... :roll:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo tries his best to spike me whenever I wake him up. He'll hufflepuff, jump, and spit when I reach in his house to get him. Then, he INSISTS on staying curled in a ball as long as possible until I can coax him out with promises of his favorite treats; crickets or apples. He is SUCH a diva!

Sweet, cuddly hedgies exist? :lol:


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Our little Niblet is very dramatic. 
He does get very huffy when we wake him and he spikes he sharp that we always have to use a piece of fleece to pick him up after waking him. It takes quite a few minutes for him to come around and come out of that prickly ball...usually there are treats involved.

Our little guy does have a great personality but he has his limits and when he is ready to be left alone, he will let us know.

Everything our little guy does is dramatic from jumping into his food bowl to eat to raising his feet really tall when we give him a foot bath. It is almost like he is thinking "how dare you get my feet wet."

But all in all...even though he has his grumpy moments, I can't help but smile and laugh at him. Like the above post said...I believe we have a diva on our hands too.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

infamousrenie said:


> Sweet, cuddly hedgies exist? :lol:


Nope. Like I said in my earlier post, THEY are lying to make US feel inadequate. Not sure why...just know it is. :roll:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> infamousrenie said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet, cuddly hedgies exist? :lol:
> ...


I am of the opinion that it's a massive conspiracy...by the hedgehogs (a la Chicken Run)! The few of them that are nice are doing it on purpose to mess with our heads :shock: 
But to what end??? :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > infamousrenie said:
> ...


Not knowing the reason for the conspiracy is the only thing stopping me from writing a best selling hedgie book. :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I am lucky enough to have both hedgie-personalities living under the same roof. 

Mustard is VERY cuddly and sweet and never balls up. Her quills are flat all the time except for when she's eating and I reach for her water bowl to refill it. Other than that, she is always nice and lets us pet her face, feet, ears and belly. But, this is not the thread for her... :roll: 

So, there's Pete. Pete came to us 1 month ago and she is about 2 1/2 years old. In despite of all the love she gets from me and my boyfriend, she is a grumpy fat ball of quills. We've had some improvement since we got her, but to be honest I doubt she will ever be a cuddly hedgie. Just not her style.  Sometimes she will let us pet her a few times, then all of a sudden she remembers she has to put up her show and huffs a huge huff. She charges at our hands with her visor quills whenever she has the opportunity, even when I'm just trying to reach for the mealworms to give her (which she shouldn't be getting because of all her fat rolls, but I try to bribe her - with little or no success - anyway.) 

Sometimes she sleeps and splats on us, or even sleeps on her side, but then we have to be absolutely still. The tiniest movement will disturb her out of her beauty sleep, and then she gets so grumpy that I'm just afraid she will find a way to poke my eyes in return. 

Oh, and she HATES being held. Hates it. It seems like she would rather jump and have a 4 feet fall than stay in our hands for more than 2 seconds. :roll: 

The only time when she actually tries to have any physical contact with me is when I'm giving her a bath. She is so afraid of water that she will try to climb my arms and all the way up to my chest and neck... as soon as she realizes she succeed and is out of the water she starts to huff and poke referred neck. 

Such a joy to be around! :lol:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you Miss C for putting this post out there. I get a laugh everytime I read it. It's good to know that I'm not the only one with, what I think is a "grumpy" hedgie. I'm still hoping that she'll turn the corner though (she is only 10 wks old). :lol:


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm surprised that Mocha doesn't curl up into a ball as much as I thought she would. The only time she does is if she's sleeping and I pick her up without letter her know. Other than that she loves to be held by whomever. Even during her bath she was roaming around like 'whats going on '.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

So I put velcro on the liner of Emma's new cage so she couldn't burrow under it. And of course she finds the ONE! weak spot and starts to get under it. I dragged her out and held down the liner so she couldn't get in. She tried some more, then stopped for a couple minutes and stared at me.
Then she promptly ran into her pigloo and had there been a door I know she would have slammed it...
Do hedgehogs go through "teenage years"? :|


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> Do hedgehogs go through "teenage years"? :|


I wouldn't have thought so until the day I dared put fleece strips in Snarf's hedgie bag. :roll: After he fired them all out there like missiles, Snarf stomped (I swear...he stomped :shock: ) out of his bag, glared at me, then stomped back. He then beat the crap out of his hedgie bag...huffing the whole time. He was so mad he was still huffing when he fell asleep. :lol:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> Quilled1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do hedgehogs go through "teenage years"? :|
> ...


 :lol: grumpy dreams...


----------



## spontaneouscocoa (Dec 11, 2010)

My hedgehog isnt so much grumpy just a little irritable. he snuggles under his blanket and rolls in a ball-a tight one when he sleeps. so getting him to wake up he grumbles and huffs a little bit. but give him about 5 minutes of roaming around and he is so ready to be held and pet.


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, goodness.
SO. One night I was playing with Freya and she was being pretty grumpy. I was holding her and then set her down and she shot across the room and ran behind her cage. I tried to get her out but she kept biting me. I couldn't go back there cause my fish tank stand is on one side and the other side is blocked by some sterilite bins. So, she, having her small little hedgie body, ran between the cage and the fish tank stand. And she sat there and stared at me, like "HA. Can't catch me now. If you even try I'll bite your finger off!!"
So I sat there and tried to coax her out til about 3:30(AM). Then she FINALLY came out giving me this look like "UGH I've been back here forever and I want to go back to my cage and EAT!! And WHEEL!!" So I put her back in there and went to bed.
I slept for a long time the next day.
I awoke to find that she had burrowed under her liner to sleep.
Must have liked sleeping on the floor of her cage-
Guess who has a moved around and balled up liner to straighten out every morning now?


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

hedgiesrule said:


> Oh, goodness.
> SO. One night I was playing with Freya and she was being pretty grumpy. I was holding her and then set her down and she shot across the room and ran behind her cage. I tried to get her out but she kept biting me. I couldn't go back there cause my fish tank stand is on one side and the other side is blocked by some sterilite bins. So, she, having her small little hedgie body, ran between the cage and the fish tank stand. And she sat there and stared at me, like "HA. Can't catch me now. If you even try I'll bite your finger off!!"
> So I sat there and tried to coax her out til about 3:30(AM). Then she FINALLY came out giving me this look like "UGH I've been back here forever and I want to go back to my cage and EAT!! And WHEEL!!" So I put her back in there and went to bed.
> I slept for a long time the next day.
> ...


Behold the mighty powers of velcro! :shock:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> Behold the mighty powers of velcro! :shock:


 :lol: 
Anyone who doubts the efficacy of velcro should watch a hedgie try to back out of a fleece hedgie bag.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> Quilled1 said:
> 
> 
> > Behold the mighty powers of velcro! :shock:
> ...


Snarf actually _tries_ to back out of hedgie bags?


----------



## Curtis (Jan 15, 2011)

This is definitely the thread for Lily.

She may not be too affectionate, but boy do I love her!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Curtis said:


> This is definitely the thread for Lily.
> 
> She may not be too affectionate, but boy do I love her!


I am SO glad you resurrected this thread...there's been far too much cuteness with babies and new perfect people and their perfect hedgies...about time we GHSs (Grumpy Hedgehog Slaves) spoke up and shouted out!!!

We put up with SO much more: we are hissed at, huffed to and glared at - just for saying 'Good Morning'...we are poked and bitten for trying to show our love; our cages are destroyed, liners dived under & bowls tipped or pooped in; our pictures are always of a moving target or the floor where the target was. In short - we are punished for showing our love.

Let the PPPPs (Perfect People with Perfect Pets) have their threads with perfect pictures of smiling, loving hedgies and cute little perfect babies who can do no wrong, hedgies that beg to be petted & carried. PAH!!

This thread is for us - the silent majority. We should no longer be embarrassed to share our stories!!!! We ARE PROUD TO BE A GHS! ANS WE'RE NOT GOING ANYWHERE!!!! SHARE YOUR PAIN (AND BANDAIDS) POST HERE WITH PRIDE!!!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Rum's best grumpy face. 

When we brought him home he was sweet as pie, quilling happened and he's been grumpy ever since...unless water is involved haha


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

HedgehogsAnonymous said:


> Rum's best grumpy face.


  That face is pretty impressive! Yowza!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

MissC said:


> HedgehogsAnonymous said:
> 
> 
> > Rum's best grumpy face.
> ...


Yeah, I suppose it should be called his best "I will keeeeel you face" haha


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Last year I tried take some cute christmas pictures, here's the result


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Julie Stuhr said:


> Last year I tried take some cute christmas pictures, here's the result


That is too funny!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Working on a prototype. Does Rum wanna make tons of money?


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

That is just too funny!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quilly is definitely a grumpy hedgie! I know I'm not alone in this but I thought I'd share a few things. hah.

Quilly fools me when he's taking a bath and he's all sweet (I take it he's sweet because he wants me to rescue him from the water! ^_^) and then after the bath I wrap him up, dry him off, and cuddle with him until he is warm again. Well then within like five minutes he gets super cranky and thiings only get worse once I trim his nails. He absolutely HATED me trimming his nails for the first time. He was a big ball of spikes and hissing like a mad-man.

He also hates being taken out of his cage for playtime and waking him up is always a hassle for both me and him. My boyfriend went to wake him up and Quilly got so pissed off that he actually bit and latched onto my boyfriends finger! He let go after a few seconds, but I'm pretty sure that was Quilly's way of saying "Best back offf boy!" no one was hurt so it wasn't a big deal and he hasn't done that since and doesn't bite often. He was just particularly grumpy that day I suppose. 

That's all I have for now, but Hedgies will and forever be grumpy creatures. :roll: We love them anyways!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> Working on a prototype. Does Rum wanna make tons of money?


Where can I get a case of these in Canada? A BIG case.


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

After having Horatio home for a week now I can definitely join this thread. He is a hissy ball of quills any time you reach into his cage, whether you are just trying to clean up after one of his wild nights, or filling up his food or water bowl. Of course as soon as he hears my husband's voice, he calms right down and becomes a little angel. But if it is me, he wants none of it! Good thing I still love the little pricklepants, I won't give up that easily! This is a picture of his grumpy face. He has taking to sleeping under his litter pan and was upset my husband was cleaning the wheel off...


grumpyface by obortrin, on Flickr

if looks could kill...


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> Working on a prototype. Does Rum wanna make tons of money?


Rum always wants to make money lol


----------

